

Io.js – What You Need to Know - neiesc
https://gist.github.com/maxogden/d96123138522c84cdb25

======
towelguy
From what I can see the main differences with node.js is pulling more
regularly from V8 and using semantic versioning. Are there any more
differences?

~~~
sintaxi
The trademark is in the public domain which means it can never be sold. A
company such as Oracle acquiring Joyent (and thus owning NodeJS) is a very
realistic possibility, if not inevitable. You don't need anyones permission to
use "iojs". You may use it for a book title, conference, training course, or
service without needing permission or paying anyone to use it.

iojs follows an open governance model which means that large US corporations
have equal input to everyone else on the direction iojs heads. Not any more or
any less.

Edit: I would like to clarify that my opinion is not in any way based on
Joyent not fulfilling their duty to the public. I am a former employee at
Joyent and I have nothing but respect and praise for the work they have done
WRT NodeJS. I hope to see NodeJS continue to thrive under Joyent's guidance.
That said, I am supportive of an open initiative that iojs is attempting to
achieve. I believe there are some long term benefits to having a release that
is completely sheltered from any corporate initiative. My view is not meant to
be antagonistic toward Joyent nor any of the NodeJS contributors.

------
scljstcwombat
The author seems like an optimist, but "many core contributors will help
maintain both node.js and io.js" seems to disagree with reality, since indutny
has been landing PRs to node only in the forks. He's a core contributor.

If he needs sign-off or whatever, it's not like he doesn't have friends in all
the forks. I'm pre-emptively calling bullshit on anyone who invokes the Joyent
bogeyman here; tons of PRs land without their involvement. What's the
difference here.

That's pretty antagonistic IYAM.

~~~
bynaryshef
I agree .. this is basically what Rocket is doing is response to the
commercial support of Docker. I haven't seen what tangible value io.js or
Rocket are going to add. It's basically 'we aren't a corporation' and that
doesn't add value by itself. If they want to look at a good example of a clone
that has added value they should look at Mono/Xamarin.

~~~
darkarmani
> I agree .. this is basically what Rocket is doing is response to the
> commercial support of Docker.

What? That's what came away with? Even shykes didn't accuse them of that.

------
alexschleber
So can we say Joyent blew it with too much corporatism?

~~~
yourad_io
We could say that the community wants to "move fast and break things", and
(they feel that?) Joyent doesn't.

------
Pharohbot
Does Io.js offer more performance than Node.js?

~~~
yourad_io
Although "more performance" doesn't mean much, the short answer is: maybe,
yes.

They want to keep up to date with v8 better. Newer v8 could outperform older
v8. node's is pretty old (2012) apparently.

~~~
Pharohbot
So IO.js will update to V8 Turbofan when its released?

~~~
yourad_io
I thought you were being facetious! In case anyone else also thought that,
turbofan is a real thing: " [1]

 _> Recently, Google engineers landed a new optimizing JavaScript compiler for
V8, codenamed TurboFan. As the name implies, this is supposed to further
improve JavaScript execution speed, likely to be better than its predecessor,
Crankshaft. While TurboFan is still in its early stage, that doesn’t mean we
can’t take a look at it._

I imagine that it has to get stable for v8 first before it is even considered,
but that's exactly the example of potential "more performance" in io.js

[1] [http://ariya.ofilabs.com/2014/08/javascript-
and-v8-turbofan....](http://ariya.ofilabs.com/2014/08/javascript-
and-v8-turbofan.html)

